

Hacking Pinterest - jiffylu

We launched our site today and wanted to get the word out with something whimsical. We created our own bookmarklet that uploads all of our venue pictures (500+) onto Pinterest with the click of a button. We are essentially creating an online flash mob of Pinterest. If you have an ecommerce like site, this bookmarklet might be useful for you so we made the code available under the github handle "conanjen"<p>www.dailyaisle.com/pinterest
======
sumukh1
Correct me if I'm wrong (IANAL) but I don't think this is allowed by
Pintrest's terms.

> You agree not to do any of the following:... Use the Site, Application or
> Site Content for any commercial purpose or the benefit of any third party or
> in any manner not permitted by these Terms;

>Encourage or enable any other individual to do any of the foregoing.

------
polyfractal
Umm...isn't "flash mob" just a polite euphemism for "spam the hell out of
Pinterest"?

I have a hard time seeing how this benefits anyone.

